

Lyft Says Uber’s Recruitment Efforts Are Hurting Drivers - kanamekun
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/08/29/uber-recruitment-efforts-harm-lyft-driver-pay/

======
r0h1n
While both Uber and Lyft have their points, I don't think there is anything
illegal going on that might cause regulators to get involved.

So any repurcussions, if at all, have to come from customers who use Uber and
Lyft. Lyft is hoping people will see it as the honest, scrappy challenger and
Uber as the sleazy, corpulent incumbent.

But I sincerely doubt _enough_ people care about principles in today's
instant-gratification age. Or about supporting the smaller guy (most people I
know are nonchalant about using Google, Facebook and couldn't be bothered to
find alternatives).

Meanwhile Uber can (and will) continue burning as much money as it takes to
disrupt Lyft, hoping that when the dust settles and it controls, say, 80% of
the market, customers will have no real choice.

~~~
aetherson
I think you're mistaking Lyft's strategy. They aren't principally hoping that
passengers regard Uber as scummy. They hope that the (more engaged) drivers
will. All of this communication about Uber recruiters costing drivers money,
Uber recruiters canceling rides, but don't worry, we're safeguarding you --
it's about setting up a bad impression of Uber and their recruiting habits
before the recruiter actually talks to a driver.

------
EiZei
I'd switch over just to get rid of that stupid mustache.

------
kyro
Uber is well within their rights to pay for Lyft rides and solicit their
drivers, and Lyft has every right to implement systems to prevent Uber's
tactics.

If what Uber says is true regarding their denial of intentional cancellations,
then I have no issue with what they're doing. These drivers are not Lyft
employees. They are independent contractors providing their services and will
jump ship at the prospect of making more money elsewhere. I have spoken to
dozens of drivers, and there is no sense of loyalty. They are not under
contract to work exclusively with Lyft. In fact many drivers are using both
services simultaneously.

The analogy used by Jason Fried about entering an engineer's office really
does not apply. An engineer does not interface with their customers and the
outside word in their office. There is a sanctity to someone's office, and a
barrier that separates work from the world, that does not apply to cab cars. A
driver's job is to open their office and to invite in the world, and little is
off limits. I have spoken to drivers about everything from racism to politics,
to soccer, and mentioning another car service and how it may benefit them more
hardly seems to violate some sort of unwritten code of ethics. I as a customer
cannot storm into your cubicle and do the same.

I said this on twitter, but I'll say it here too: What Uber is doing is no
different than paying for a haircut at a barbershop, sitting in the barber's
chair, striking up conversation, and suggesting they join your high-end
boutique. That's sales, that's competition, that's business.

~~~
yid
I think we'd all like to hold on to the notion that business (and sales and
competition) doesn't have to be done this way.

~~~
kyro
What is wrong or unethical about it?

